# How to get buff barred coloring?



## claymann45 (Feb 22, 2016)

I am currently getting back into the chicken thing after moving cross country. I ordered 10 buff Orpington pullets and 2 buff Orpington cockerels, 10 barred Rock pullets and 2 barred rock cockerels. I plan to try to get a uniformed coloring of a buff barred. Any info on it or advise regarding my experiment would be greatly appreciated. And if you have any pictures please feel free to share.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I did some digging this AM on this question. 

You would want to use the barred rooster with the female. Problem is, you then have a mixed breed bird that very careful breeding for the next few years will need to done to bring out all of the best of the Orp.

In my reading I found that they consider the cuckoo Orp as barred.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Good luck. Let me know when you breed some-I would like some


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

Well, theoretically if you cross a Buff roo to a barred hen you'll get sex-links the first generation.... males will be barred and lighter than the girls at hatch, females will be solid black as adults and darker at hatch than the roos. 

That being said I am not sure why you trying this particular color project when it appears something very similar has already been done with Lemon Cuckoo Orpingtons?


----------

